# fuel filter



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

hi can someone please tell me how to change the fuel filter ona 2001 altima. i have tried removing it but the bottom end seems to be stuck because the filer has been there for quite a while. any tips please.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I used marvel mystery oil. great stuff. Won't harm anything to be in your gas either. it'll lube it up so it can wiggle right off. Its also good to use to lube it to get the new one on. Works great (I wouldn't recommend using anything else as it may disturb your gas, marvel is made to go in oil or gas so it won't hurt anything). I've used this method twice on my 00 SE and its gone w/out a hitch.

Darktide


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

If you have plenty of slack left then you could try cutting a small piece of the rubber with a razor blade.


----------



## motown (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm gonna have to try that MM Oil. Mine's stuck too, even after I managed to get it myself the first time a few months ago.


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

finally got it off after a couple of hours, i had to actually cut the line from the filter to the injector , the line had melted onto the filter


----------

